# hazard in using a water butt.



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

So, is there any hazard in using rain water in a waterbutt? Water is standing still, getting warm in the summer...


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had a 100 ltr water butt since the hose pipe ban a couple of year's ago .

Only use it for the final rinse which takes about 50 litre's and I do not stint with my rinsing .

So only last's a couple of week's .

Have not noticed any problem's but I do have a filter on the inlet side of my pressure washer .


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

What filter do you use? Do you fill your buckets with it?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

No . Only use it on the final rinse through the pressure washer .

My pressure washer came with a filter that screws onto the washer and has a hozelock type connection for the hose pipe .


----------

